# Your favorite two strains



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jun 2, 2009)

This has probably been asked a hundred times, a hundred different ways (I know that is 100%, but I tend towards hyperbole), but here goes:

If you were placed on a desert island with only two types of seeds, one 50% or better sativa and one 50% or better indica, which two strains would you take and why?  Notice strains with a 50-50 mix can go in either or both.


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2009)

for me it changes sometimes. right now... ecsd & lemon thai


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 2, 2009)

Indica. Sensi Northern Lights - Just always been my favorite. Potent, easy to grow, and doesnt need much care. Which leaves me more time to fish, cause Im gonna need food and fertilizer.

Sativa. Arjans Ultra Haze #1 I think its called. Dont really care much for Sativas, but its potent and yeilds 1300g per plant. So I wont need many. Which with that spare time in maintenance, I can use to build fires to burn all that with. Cause I wouldnt guess theres a 7/11 to buy lighters to fire up my coconut made bong with.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

Bubba and Durban Poison


----------



## bshack79 (Jun 28, 2009)

I would have to say west coast regular sour desiel and a tossup between Grandaddy purple..and Blue Rhino


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 28, 2009)

The 2 strains I would choose are C99 and Ultimate Indica, C99 being my all time favorite! I've just started to smoke the UI and its Killer couchlock! I'll be growing UI for the first time in the next couple weeks!

                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

right on phatpharmer, i picked up some UI.
i actually hadnt heard of it before i had smoked about
2 ounces of it. Man is it major couchlock, i stopped smoking
it in the morning before work cause everytime i would, id
be struggling to stay awake the whole day :giggle:

i like indica strains mostly, but i love all marijuana.
my faveourite strains at the moment,  cheese and ultimate indica.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> right on phatpharmer, i picked up some UI.
> i actually hadnt heard of it before i had smoked about
> 2 ounces of it. Man is it major couchlock, i stopped smoking
> it in the morning before work cause everytime i would, id
> ...


 

TheDon I'd have to agree about the UI its definitely a night time smoke I smoke it when I no there's nothin to do but watch T.V, the C99 is perfect for what ever I'm doing a nice all around smoke!


                                              Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

wish i could try some of that c99... 
diesels pretty funky too i love it.


----------



## skallie (Jun 30, 2009)

id have to say its smirnoff vodka and coca cola

with a little cheese bifta thrown in to make sure im hammered

lol

skallie


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 1, 2009)

I have to say White Widow and G13 Super Skunk. I have never liked the heavy couch lock, enjoying a more heady mix type stone. But there are so many good one's out there it is sites like this that make the choices come to the front end!


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Jul 16, 2009)

Alaskian Ice and Permafrost


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 16, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> The 2 strains I would choose are C99 and Ultimate Indica, C99 being my all time favorite! I've just started to smoke the UI and its Killer couchlock! I'll be growing UI for the first time in the next couple weeks!
> 
> Phatpharmer


 
where you get them i looked on the tude cant find anything


----------



## w33jy (Jul 16, 2009)

afgahn kush x black domina (wos) top slap on the head with you not getting up couch lock ! hehehe

Wappa (paradise seeds) great warm comfy smoke you dont want to put it out thats what im smoking now good sh!t  oh and  when you think this is nice she comes creeping up on you and makes your eyes the way they should be, nearly shut !


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 17, 2009)

Cinderella 99

Blue Dream (Blueberry x Haze)


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 17, 2009)

status fresh and romstar

Time4Plan-B


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you tell us more about this "Status Fresh" strain?

Like where you got it, if there is any strain info and what kind was it?
This is extremely important.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 17, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> where you get them i looked on the tude cant find anything


 
C99 can be tricky to find, you won't find an F1 but you can get some nice C99 in a couple places Hemp depot being 1 Joey Weed has an f4 really nice  but they will be out until September and seedbay has C99 periodically as well! I hope you find some you won't be disappointed!


                                             Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 18, 2009)

Status fresh was created by a couple of strains my friend crossed about 4-6 yeras ago.

He crossed a female afghani haze with a male white widow and aptly named it status fresh.

The reasoning behind the naming of the new strain was simple.

I asked him what was the status of his plants and he just replied fresh my good man.

Good man got dropped along the way.

lol

The romstar was created by me personally....a few romulan seeds my friend received from a breeder were crossed with a sensi star plant i had been growing since its launch about 1998.
I crossed a female sensi star with a male romulan and the end result was/is awesome.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 19, 2009)

> Your favorite two strains  07-18-2009 06:07 PM  	"cracker"



Sorry, I am not familiar with this one. Care to elaborate?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jul 19, 2009)

Wafarin' Stranger said:
			
		

> If you were placed on a desert island with only two types of seeds, one 50% or better sativa and one 50% or better indica, which two strains would you take and why?


 
In the immortal words of Snoop Doggy Dog....."What's my mother ****ing name?"  
-Can't explain why I would take NYCD and JH, I just like em both.  Although not taking a purple variety would probably come back to haunt me.


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 20, 2009)

head seeds c99xa11 and rez chemdog dd but if i was on this island i would starve cause i would be too stoned


----------

